# John 13:10



## Denton Elliott (Jun 20, 2009)

John 13:10:

*Jesus said to him, "He who has bathed needs only to wash his feet, but is completely clean; and you are clean, but not all of you."
*

To me this verse is clear in light of the next verse 11:

*For He knew the one who was betraying Him; for this reason He said, "Not all of you are clean."
*

MacArthur's notes point to the need for daily spiritual cleansing. I actually can see it both ways, but to me associating our daily cleansing with this verse in John 13:10 is not good application is it? In other words, is the phrase "not all of you." talking about Peter's whole body or is it talking about the disciples as a group. Again, verse 11 makes it pretty clear to me and I don't see the need to have this verse mean anything more like MacArthur...


----------

